
Boris Mann leaves Bootup Labs - apike
http://bmannconsulting.com/2845/personal/roller-coaster
======
einarvollset
Boris is a good guy (I know him personally from when I lived in Vancouver), so
don't go all TechCrunch Commenter on this.. :)

~~~
mcantelon
I'll second that. He's community-minded and a good open source citizen.

------
swombat
Hah, the only positive piece I heard about Bootup Labs (who recently kicked
out a bunch of their startups) was that this Boris guy was working with them.
I guess they don't even have that now... I feel sorry for them...

~~~
apike
You might be thinking of Boris Wertz, who joined Bootup's board around when
their the cohort downsizing story hit last month. Boris Mann's presence was
definitely a positive for Bootup, but not the only one.

